# can't believe i'm praying for a miscarriage!



## starnicole

so went for my third ultrasound yesterday. first one was at 6 wks due to spotting, put back to 5wks 3 days (only sac seen). went for another u/s at 7wks- sac developing (slowly)but nothing in it. had been waiting for the next ultrasound which was at 8wks, praying and praying that my baby would be in there. still nothing. sac is only measuring 6wks 2 days.

my gp has referred me to a gyno where he will suggest a d&c. i don't want one. i'm praying my body will miscarry by itself.

as soon as i found out i was pregnant i was praying to not miscarry, for a healthy pregnancy. almost 5 wks later here i am praying that i will miscarry. how twisted is that!:cry::cry:

guess it's about time i remove those tickers too. i kinda don't want to, but keeping them is not good either.


----------



## Angelface

Sorry honey, know how u feel, I was in same situation, we already knew baby had no heart beat so I was praying I would pass naturally ended up being rushed to a&e last night to have the baby and sac removed as it was caught in my cervix :( have got to wait for dr to come around this morning to see if it has all gone or if I still need surgery :( xx really hope it's either a happy ending for u or u pass naturally xx


----------



## starnicole

wow. what a horrendous experience for you, i'm so sorry. are you in much pain?

thanks for your well wishes, i really don't think there will be a happy ending. would have some hope if sac was developing accordingly.

just noticed tickers aren't on the bottom- perhaps they don't allow them on this forum. good thinking- too depressing otherwise.


----------



## Angelface

I'm not anymore the pain was horrendous last night, much worse than child birth! My cousin went for her 12 week dating scan and they couldn't find a BABY!!!! told her she had miscarried she went back to the dr's a month later with a BFP! they scanned her the following week to find a 17 week old baby xxxx don't give up hope babe x are u bleeding or cramping at all? X


----------



## starnicole

wow. that is insane, i can't imagine how that would even be possible not to see a baby at 12 wks. thanks for the glimmer of hope. no cramping or spotting (other than for about 2 or 3 hrs at 6 wks).
glad you're not in pain anymore. hopefully you won't have a need for surgery.


----------



## marnie79

so sorry for u both :-( (( hugs ))


----------



## Khadijah-x

sorry to hear about your loss huni xxx
Its not 'sick' that your wanting to miscarry...because you already technically have.. (missed miscarriage/silent misscarriage)
I opted for a d&c as wanted it 'over and done with' but many women want to let it happen naturally.
Maybe you should think about a d&c?
have another scan for peace of mind before the op (i did). It seems waiting for your body to 'expel' is really emotionally hurting you so i really think you should look up the d&c. It takes 20 mins, home same day, week or 2 of bleeding and its over and you can even be trying again after the bleeding has stopped if u wish, like me and OH have, discuss options with your gp and sorry again about your loss xxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

So sorry to hear about your situations in a simular one myself

I was 5 weeks and 2 days Went to A and E in pain last night thought I might be eptopic...they did a scan/blood tests and they found an empty sac and my hormones are really low
Theyve said Im having a miscarriage but Im not bleeding yet..just feel in limbo waiting for it to be over..


----------



## starnicole

Jasmine_rose said:


> So sorry to hear about your situations in a simular one myself
> 
> I was 5 weeks and 2 days Went to A and E in pain last night thought I might be eptopic...they did a scan/blood tests and they found an empty sac and my hormones are really low
> Theyve said Im having a miscarriage but Im not bleeding yet..just feel in limbo waiting for it to be over..


i know the in limbo feeling. i was woken up two nights ago with really bad cramps and was thinking that it was starting. i immediately went to the toilet- nothing. keep checking and still nothing.


am really considering the d&c, but i have to wait till i can see the gyno, which i don't know when that will be. i am worried that i'll wait for a natural miscarriage and then i'll end up needing to have a d&c anyway due to not everything coming out. will def get another ultrasound before i go through with it though.


----------



## starnicole

so got a call from the dr office, i have my appointment on wednesday morning. am feeling a little anxious about it as my dr is on holidays and there is a locum instead. i can't wait for all this crap to be done and over!


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry for your recent loss...I know the fear of surgery but you will be fine...many ladies have had a DandC with no problems. :hugs:


----------



## LoveLost

Oh hun, im in the same boat ,I just want it happen on its own so I can stop thinking about it everyday. I am going to meet with an ob sometime this week to discuss my options.


----------



## Mystique26

Sorry about your loss hunny. I had a DnC because I didnt bleed naturally. It's like my body didn't want to let go of the baby. It didn't hurt physically but it hurt emotionally and mentally that I wanted to die. It was painful to see that a week before, there was a heartbeat and doing ok, then a week later, scan showed that heartbeat stopped. It's been 8 years, but I have never forgotten my 1st bubs. :hugs:


----------



## starnicole

thanks everyone for the support. just last night i was feeling very sorry for myself that i had no one to talk to about it all. makes me feel better hearing from you guys.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well I had an appointment booked for friday but I started bleeding this morning so maybe its chosen for me :(


----------



## Liyahfabiana

I am going through my miscarriage now. It was the worst feeling ever. After all the pain and losing most of the baby with the blood clots and all I felt so relieved. My sister told me sith a D&c they would put me to sleep or somethin like that. I dont know what would happen but if I could id rather do the scraping. The pain I experiences was NO JOKE!


----------



## FeLynn

I cried the day I removed my tickers. I had so many fears but had signs the baby was doing well saw it on the screen to find out its little heart had stopped but it measured correctly. I do not know if I can handle another loss, this was my 6th pregnancy. I did not want to miscarry at home again mainly because I didn't want my baby to fall apart inside of me, I already felt disgusting knowing my baby was dead inside of me. I was completely devastated and I think this is the first time in about 6 years my hubby has seen me cry we been together for almost 10 years.

I know miscarriages at home may still require a d&c/d&e and sometime they don't just depends on how far you are and how you body handles it. I have had 1 d&c and 3 d&e's and 1 miscarriage at home. The 3 d&e's were due to losses had to have 2 d&e's within a week of each other b/c the dr left remains of conception in me. so its only my 3rd loss and I'm still so heart broken and was so nervous and emotional when I had mine done. 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## nickynora

Hey hun!

Its not wrong to want to miscarry naturally. I miscarried last weds (and although I was lucky as it was painless, it was horrendous!), and I'm still waiting for everything to clear and am terrified that they might still have ti interfere.

I've been told I still have some RPOC, and that it could take 2 weeks to clear, thankfully they want to wait and see if my body can do the rest on its own.

Until then its a waiting game :(


----------



## BabyDragon

:hugs: don't feel bad... I was there not too long ago...

Had a scan at ~8 weeks, saw my baby, heart beat and all....

Came back at ~9 weeks... Saw nothing but a black hole....

They wanted me to get a D&C right away.. I said.. Give me the weekend to come to terms with it...

I spoke to my bean every day... I told him I love... But please... It's time for him to go...

Weird... But true story... When my dbf's mother heard about my bean's demise, she asked me to ask the doctor for the remains to bury...

I never even thought about what would happen to my baby's remains in such a circumstance... As I never was pregnant ever before....

So when I was talking to my bean... I told him... Please... I just want to bury you...

Literally 45 min before my D&C, I started cramping and laid on the floor for a good bit... Until I just knew he was coming....

I hopped in the shower.... And caught him in my hands....

I had to run to my appointment... So I placed him in a small container...

While dbf and I were in the waiting room... No one else was there except for us... And suddenly, the tv got really loud that we both noticed and looked at each other....

Joking around, I said... 'Ghost!'

The Rachel Ray show was on, and 50 cents was her guest...

Out of all the songs he could have sung.. He started to sing Twinkle Twinkle Little Star... The song I would play on repeat for my bean...

As soon as the song came on... I was called in the back, where they proceeded to pull the remains of my pregnancy from me....

I didn't even have time to think about it... Until dbf and I got into the car and discussed it...

It was as if my bean stopped by and said hi to us....

True story....

And we came home and buried my little baby....:cry:

Good luck! And have faith!


----------

